# Problema con un Tele RCA de 14"



## TanoArg (Ene 19, 2012)

Que tal, amigos y compañeros del foro, estoy enredado con un problema en  mi televisor que es un RCA de 14" (pulgadas), Modelo RAR1480, el problema que tengo es que lo compre exactamente hace un año y dos meses y la imagen se me ve en Blanco y Negro, antes de decirles lo que hice, les comento que, el sistema de Colores es PAL-N, PAL-M y NTSC, y no puedo modificarlo desde el Menu o desde el Control Remoto, por que es automatico y no me sale ninguna opcion...
Lo que hice fue desarmarlo, y busque las hojas de datos de todos los Integrados que lo componen, menos el de la Fuente, el Amplificador de Audio ni el Regulador de Tension Positiva LM7812, que alimenta la Sintonizadora de Canales, y ninguno me da un nombre, por ejemplo que sea, (Output RGB Controller, o algun nombre parecido que pueda darme una idea del Integrado Sospechoso), en la placa del Tubo, tampoco tiene ningun integrado, cosa que en los otros televisores que habia revisado, si los contiene en su mayoria.
Me he trabado por esa situacion queridos, por favor, alguien puede ayudarme??;
desde ya les agradezco mucho, y quiero aclarar que en la funcion de Video Compuesto, tambien se ve en Blanco y Negro.


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 19, 2012)

Compañero TanoArg, si la imagen de tu TV se ve a blanco y negro puede ser que se desconfiguro y te quedo en PAL, el cual es la configuracion para sintonia Europea y NTSC para Americana, antes de desarmar, debes tratar de configurarlo a NTSC, entra al menu y colocalo en NTSC, si no puedes acceder o no tienes idea busca el manual de servicio de manejo, otra cosa que puedes hacer y es muy simple es el Reset, como se hace muy sencillo, conectas tu TV normalmente al tomacorriente, la desenchufas y inmediatamente de 2 segundos la enchufas de nuevo, me comentas como te fue compañero, con gusto te ayudo en lo que necesites.


----------



## elbausa (Ene 19, 2012)

revisa lo que te dice el compañero yiroshi o mírate el cristal de color que esta cerca al integrado jungla


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 19, 2012)

estimado TanoArg dejo esta informacion a tu consideracion, saludos


----------



## TanoArg (Ene 20, 2012)

Gracias por ayudarme, voy a revisar


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 20, 2012)

TanoArg dijo:


> Gracias por ayudarme, voy a revisar


Por si las dudas sobre la EEPROM aca dejo el archivo e2p para el PonyProg


----------



## masaru (Ene 21, 2012)

Solo por aclarar alguna confusion. En la Argentina , Uruguay y Paraguay la transmisión es en Pal-N .
 El Ic en cuestion es la Jungla y el pulso para gatillar la norma la saca del Vertical 50 o 60 Hz , Tambien puede ser la eeprom. desprogramada. 
Saludos


----------



## TanoArg (Ene 22, 2012)

Compañeros, encontre el gran problema, que ahora si, es mas facil, la realidad es que, al encender el televisor, y al poner los canales, el sintonizador, tarda en encontrar el canal, o sea, tarda en sintonizarlo, al cabo de un segundo, aparece la imagen, pero aparece mal sintonizada en fino, es decir, se ve en blanco y negro y se escucha el chillido, si lo dejo un tiempo hay un destello de colores como que el tele quiere agarrar bien la sintonia, pero no lo logra, y me pasa en TODOS los acnales.
quiero aclarar que el tele, no tiene sistema manual de colores, no puedo cambiar eso, y en el menu tampoco puedo realizar sintonia fina, por que no trae esta opcion, solo puedo activar el autoprogramador o a la autoprogramacion.
tambien cambie el regulador LM7812, que es el alimentador de la caja sintonizadora y todo sigue igual.
Espero su respuesta  gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 22, 2012)

masaru dijo:


> Solo por aclarar alguna confusion. En la Argentina , Uruguay y Paraguay la transmisión es en Pal-N .
> El Ic en cuestion es la Jungla y el pulso para gatillar la norma la saca del Vertical 50 o 60 Hz , Tambien puede ser la eeprom. desprogramada.
> Saludos



Gracias por la aclaracion compañero masaru, y ya que mencionas puede que la TV del compañero este en PAL-B tambien tienes razon el Eeprom por algun motivo externo o interno se haya desprogramado





TanoArg dijo:


> Compañeros, encontre el gran problema, que ahora si, es mas facil, la realidad es que, al encender el televisor, y al poner los canales, el sintonizador, tarda en encontrar el canal, o sea, tarda en sintonizarlo, al cabo de un segundo, aparece la imagen, pero aparece mal sintonizada en fino, es decir, se ve en blanco y negro y se escucha el chillido, si lo dejo un tiempo hay un destello de colores como que el tele quiere agarrar bien la sintonia, pero no lo logra, y me pasa en TODOS los acnales.
> quiero aclarar que el tele, no tiene sistema manual de colores, no puedo cambiar eso, y en el menu tampoco puedo realizar sintonia fina, por que no trae esta opcion, solo puedo activar el autoprogramador o a la autoprogramacion.
> tambien cambie el regulador LM7812, que es el alimentador de la caja sintonizadora y todo sigue igual.
> Espero su respuesta  gracias



Si es por ese lado revisaste bien que las terminales coaxiales esten bien soldadas, puedes acceder al Menu con codigos ocultos, busca el manual de servicio y si no estoy mal se coloca menu  setup 2 veces flecha derecha>> una abajo y apagas la TV, no se muy bien como son los codigos para ese modelo pero creo que podrias empesar a investigar por ahi compañero ya que creo que la cuestion es mas de Software que Electronico haz memoria que fue lo ultimo que paso o hiciste antes de que tu TV se tornara asi, seria un buen principio de diagnostico


----------



## jose1515 (Ene 22, 2012)

Visto el esquema teorico yo miraria la bobina que eesta conectada entre las patas 48 y 49 si es ajustable y la moveria cuanto apenas unos 2 0 3 º con un destornillador  apropiado y si es la bobina que yo pienso uede que lleve  una cabeza exagonal que con la mano se puede mover lo pones en marcha la tv y giras mirando la imagen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2012)

*nooo las bovinas no se tocan*,eso es un claro problema de eeprom ,se repara regrabando la eeprom o entrando al modo service y modificando algunos parametros,
en modo service busca la opción *vco* y ajusta ese valor


----------



## TanoArg (Ene 23, 2012)

No se como acceder al menu de servicio, o menu oculto, compañeros, alguno sabe como puedo acceder??, en el manual de servicio tampoco me doy cuenta de como hacerlo :S


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 23, 2012)

TanoArg dijo:


> No se como acceder al menu de servicio, o menu oculto, compañeros, alguno sabe como puedo acceder??, en el manual de servicio tampoco me doy cuenta de como hacerlo :S


Prueba con esto:
Presiona VOL- en el TV hasta el mínimo y sin soltarlo presiona  DISPLAY o INFO en el C/Remoto.
Aparecera FAC1 con las teclas  numericas cambias de menú.
Con CH+/- y VOL+/- se selecciona y ajusta.
Pulsando la tecla OK cambias de modo.
Para salir y guardar los datos presiona STD o  SOUND en el C/Remoto
Despues de unos segundos aparecera OK en la pantalla y listo.
Son varios FAC (Factory) me parece hasta el FAC24 en alguna pagina debe estar ese ajuste.

PD. Por si ese metodo no te sirve por aca explican como hacerlo.

Subi el archivo EEPROM RCA-RAR1480 (e2p).rar que te haria todo mas facil y hasta salir de dudas.
Para eso necesitas un programador de EEPROMS 24CXX como el JDM
Quitas la memoria del TV la lees y guardas el archivo (BackUp)
Abres el archivo que adjunte con el PonyProg y regrabas la memoria.

Suerte.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 23, 2012)

y que tal los drivers de color que van en el zocalo ya los revisaste revisa las resistencias bajas que estan cerca de la jungla o como ya te dijo su majestad reprograma la  eeprom saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> *y que tal los drivers de color que van en el zocalo ya los revisaste revisa las resistencias bajas que estan cerca de la jungla* o como ya te dijo su majestad reprograma la  eeprom saludos


si los driver están mal o fallando se nota,porque falta un color o dos ,si fallan los tres ,directamente no se ven nada,insisto con la eeprom como lo dijo antes que mi el YIROSHI


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 23, 2012)

yo opino que es un problema en la etapa del croma saludos


----------



## masaru (Ene 24, 2012)

pienso que el problema es que la señal no sale correctamente de la etapa de FI. La señal de video compuesto no tiene el Burst y no gatilla el demodulador.No creo que sea croma.
Para estar seguro habria que entrar por AV y mandarle una señal Pal-N desde una VCR o un conversor con salida de video.  
Probalo y se podria eliminar la etapa de croma.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2012)

mas opciones para el modo servis
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/micro.html



los rca tambien suelen tener dos puntos,cerca del micro donde ay que colocar un pulsador y ''darle un toque'' al momento de encenderlo para acceder al modo servis


----------



## jose1515 (Ene 24, 2012)

Despues de todo lo escrito aun no tengo claro que averia es hay que hilar fino para este tipò de averias, sobretodo las de croma, antes estaba todo separado la linea de retardo de 64ms. el conmutador Pal el impulso de brust el oscilador de 4.43  y el impulso de Clamp  etc etc, Se puede reparar de dos formas con osciloscopio o sin el. Con osciloscopio se mira la señal despues del detector  demodulador de video, y debe estar el impulso de burst con un nivel caracteristico, el impulso de sincronismo,  y la informacion de luminancia, con esta señal correcta, hay que medir las  dos entradas   B-y  R-y y las tres salidas B-y R-y G-y  donde y es la luminancia, luego de ver esto analizar que falta o que sobra en las señales, este metodo puede ser largo y complicado. Insisto no se que averia tiene la tv todavia y esto hay que mirar en la imagen que es lo que hace si solamente falta el color o  ademas las imagenes en blanco y negro salen con interferencias o con muareg o niebla si sale alguna franje negra en los laterales si sacandolo de sintonia aparece el color y no se ve la imagen, si el sonido  esta  perfecto cuando la imagen esta en blanco y negro ect, ect estos pequeños detalles pueden ayudar bastante, Sin osciloscopio jhay que medir resistencia sospechosas algun condensador de tantalo y sobretodo las alimentaciones que no esten por debajo de lo requerido hoy en dia los nuevos microprocesadores funcionan con 5v. pero ojo 5v, no 4.8v ni 5.3v y suele ocurrir que el condensado de filtro esta seco deja pasar un pocode rizado y baja la tension eficaz. y Por ultimo y no quiero insistir mas es sobre una bobina es la unica bobina que se puede tocar y alguna masen el circuito de correcion este oeste  para el ancho de la imagen, pero en este caso fijate si hay una bobina pequeña del tipo de la frecuencia intermedia que no lleva la clasica ferrita con una ranura para destornillador, sino que lleva un plastico con una cabeza exagonal  como si de un tornillo pequeño se tratara y es asi para quecon la mano se pueda centrar el VCO si no lleva esa bobina no toques ninguna ademas se identifica claramente porque esta sola a su alrededor no hay potra bobina, Que tengas suerte


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2012)

jose1515
 eso era antes, hoy día con los circuitos jungla ,no están muy separadas que digamos las etapas,hasta ay tv que traen el microprocesador en el mismo jungla


----------

